# Type 2 diabetic



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

Shit.........Knew this was coming eventually, as it runs on both sides of my family.
Got diagnosed early this past December after losing almost 30 lbs and a host of other symptoms.
Took a few weeks to get it under control, pills, no insulin.
I have good numbers now by taking 500mg metformin in the morning and 500 at night.
Apparently, this is a pretty low dose from what I've read.
But I would like to rathole a shitload of metformin in case of shtf.
I can only get a 3 month scrip from my Dr., and the insurance company literally counts the days before they pay for another scrip.
Suggestions?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Blademaker said:


> Shit.........Knew this was coming eventually, as it runs on both sides of my family.
> Got diagnosed early this past December after losing almost 30 lbs and a host of other symptoms.
> Took a few weeks to get it under control, pills, no insulin.
> I have good numbers now by taking 500mg metformin in the morning and 500 at night.
> ...


Trip into Mexico, purple pharmacy time! Los Elgadonas!!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Blademaker said:


> Shit.........Knew this was coming eventually, as it runs on both sides of my family.
> Got diagnosed early this past December after losing almost 30 lbs and a host of other symptoms.
> Took a few weeks to get it under control, pills, no insulin.
> I have good numbers now by taking 500mg metformin in the morning and 500 at night.
> ...


You can talk to your DR and see if he'll give you script for double your real daily dosage. That's what I did and built up a years stock.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Many cases of adult onset diabetes can be attributed to being overweight. After you lost 30 lbs. were you still carrying a spare tire?
If you could stand to lose a spare tire, do it. A number of people who develop it (diabetes) will find that it goes away if they can
get back down to a "healthy" weight. I have seen this repeatedly...I'm an RN.


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

Grim Reality said:


> Many cases of adult onset diabetes can be attributed to being overweight. After you lost 30 lbs. were you still carrying a spare tire?
> If you could stand to lose a spare tire, do it. A number of people who develop it (diabetes) will find that it goes away if they can
> get back down to a "healthy" weight. I have seen this repeatedly...I'm an RN.


I'm 6'4" and when I was around 246-248........I had one helluva gut. Now...........not so much. Still got a stomach, but nowhere near as bad as it was. I attribute this to eating better and swearing off sugar and carbs. Currently at 223 lbs.
Thank you for your input.::clapping::


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Grim Reality said:


> Many cases of adult onset diabetes can be attributed to being overweight. After you lost 30 lbs. were you still carrying a spare tire?
> If you could stand to lose a spare tire, do it. A number of people who develop it (diabetes) will find that it goes away if they can
> get back down to a "healthy" weight. I have seen this repeatedly...I'm an RN.


I have to agree. (RN also) most people with diabetes can control with diet and getting ride of the extra weight. Start eating right, stay away from ALL processed foods. If you have to buy from a grocery store stay on the outside perimeter of the store. buy only the fresh or frozen veggies and fruit, fresh meat, eggs and dairy. Don't go into the inside isles of the store because that is where all the crap is located that we add to our diets thinking it is food.


----------



## keithlacon (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes when a person have the diabities they need to take a lot of care regarding to their diets. Along with it I would say do some exercise or a walk daily.


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

There's evidence a low cal diet < 600 cals can encourage the pancreas to function correctly again. Also check out Nettle and cinnamon both are good at balancing blood sugar levels. Have a Google and see what you think. 

Cheers


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree with Tirednurse. (I'm a REtired nurse) Diet and exercise cannot be stressed enough. We are what we eat. Every patient that I've taken care of with type 2 diabetes were victims of what the diabetes causes, not of the diabetes itself and I would guesstamate that 99% could have been prevented by eating right and loosing all the extra weght that you can. 

Exercise. Walk, cycle, go to the gym do whatever it takes to keep yourself healthy and your numbers down so you can get off the Metformin permanently. This will require a complete lifestyle change and I won't lie to you. It will be hard to do but you can do it. Prevent youself from having to up your medication and or go on insulin. Cinnamon is your friend as stated.

Watch yourself for infections. They are your enemy as far as keeping your numbers down. Many diabetics are prone to urinary tract infections and upper respiratory infections. Guard yourself against these. Take flu shots, stay well hydrated. If your numbers start creeping up and you have adhered to your diet, suspect an infection or rise in stress.

As for keeping a stockpile of medication on board, tell your doc or your pharmacist that you want to keep an extra supply and simply buy it out of pocket going over the insurance companies heads to do it. 

Personally I would be raging war to get off the medication and control it with diet. You can do this. Remember, your family needs you should TSHTF.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Grim Reality said:


> Many cases of adult onset diabetes can be attributed to being overweight. After you lost 30 lbs. were you still carrying a spare tire?
> If you could stand to lose a spare tire, do it. A number of people who develop it (diabetes) will find that it goes away if they can
> get back down to a "healthy" weight. I have seen this repeatedly...I'm an RN.


I lost 35 lbs, and do not have to take any drugs to control my diabetes. Maybe I am just lucky that my Doctor caught it early enough that all I had to do was watch my diet.


----------

